# Landscaping/Hardscaping Photos Thread



## Ware

Show us your landscaping/hardscaping photos!


----------



## gijoe4500

Ware said:


> Show us your landscaping/hardscaping photos!


Don't forget yours!


----------



## MarkV

Am I the only one that had to Google hardscaping?

FYI: hardscaping are the man-made features used in landscape architecture, e.g. paths or walls, as contrasted with vegetation.


----------



## gijoe4500

MarkV said:


> Am I the only one that had to Google hardscaping?
> 
> FYI: hardscaping are the man-made features used in landscape architecture, e.g. paths or walls, as contrasted with vegetation.


Yup. Also includes fountains, pools, rocks, etc. Basically anything that is non-plant.


----------



## Ware

gijoe4500 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show us your landscaping/hardscaping photos!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget yours!
Click to expand...

Haha! :thumbup:

Everything is still kind of a mess from the irrigation project earlier this week (added a bed, rearranged some shrubs, etc), but here you go...

Starting near the front door and working around the south side of the house...














































The other side of the house... this is the north side that wouldn't grow bermuda (too much shade), so I poured a sidewalk. 




























Working around the back yard...


----------



## Iriasj2009

Loving the pics.

crape myrtle tree and petunia flowers.


----------



## Ware

Iriasj2009 said:


> Loving the pics.
> 
> crape myrtle tree and petunia flowers.


Very nice! Looks like you used a depth micrometer to set those pavers! :thumbup:


----------



## gijoe4500

Looks awesome guys. May have to hit yall up for ideas at some point. I know where to put the beds, just not what to put in them.


----------



## GrassDaddy

That's a great idea. I dont have edging around our trees.


----------



## tbdh20

With the help of my neighbor and a good friend built this in a couple seasons, its about 10 years old and need of upgrade. It's seen better days and working on a renew this season. Pics from last season.


----------



## Ware

tbdh20 said:


> With the help of my neighbor and a good friend built this in a couple seasons, its about 10 years old and need of upgrade. It's seen better days and working on a renew this season. Pics from last season.


Very nice wooded backdrop behind your yard. :thumbup:


----------

